# Water softener problem



## CraigFL (Oct 9, 2006)

My Sears water softener of 6 years cause me problems the other day. Before I went to bed the other night, I turned on the faucet and no water came out. I assumed the city had turned it off because of some problem. The next morning I woke up and found the water still off but I heard the sound of running water. I went to the basement and found several inches of water on the floor and the brine tank running over. Whatever happened caused the filter media to expel all over the floor too.  

When I read how the system is supposed to work, I can't understand how the house water would ever be shut off or how the media would be washed out of the tank. It would seem to be that the brine tank over filled because the float valve stuck or is damaged.

Ideas??


----------



## glennjanie (Oct 9, 2006)

Hey Craig:
It sounds like you may have a timer problem. It is supposed to back-wash the zeolites sometime in the wee morning hours, flush the hardeners down the drain and replace them with sodium from the brine tank. Something turned on and forgot to turn off but, there are so many different brands and kinds it would be hard to say where the problem is. If you have a book that came with it you could look at the troubleshooting guide.
There should be valves that will allow you to by-pass the softener altogether until you can find the problem. Also check for the drain for the softener, maybe it is obstructed.
Just a general clue finder would be to take the cover off the timer/valve and see if something in there is stuck.
Glenn


----------



## CraigFL (Oct 16, 2006)

Well I took it apart yesterday and found what really is the problem. The 9X40 media tank has a hole blown out the side about 1/2 way up. This tank was made by Ecowater Systems of MN. I suspect a flaw/manufacturing defect caused this because the tanks are pressure tested to over 300psi. I'm hooke to city water so I suspect the pressure didn't go much ocer the 60psi standard. 

I was lucky that I have a walkout basement so the water just flowed to the outside without too much damage....


----------



## glennjanie (Oct 17, 2006)

Congratulations, it may cost a pretty penny but it sounds like the  easiest fix you could have.
Glenn


----------

